
Ask HN: Can you recommend some good MUD games? - rayalez
Recently I got really curious about MUD(multi-user-dungeon) games, which are text adventures, like Zork, but are played by many users over the internet.<p>I think this is very fascinating, and I&#x27;m surprised that I wasn&#x27;t aware of these before, so I thought it would be awesome to see some HN discussion about them.
======
mindcrime
MUD's are awesome. I will definitely encourage anyone who hasn't played in a
MUD before to jump over to
[http://www.mudconnect.com](http://www.mudconnect.com),
[http://www.topmudsites.com](http://www.topmudsites.com),
[http://mud.reddit.com](http://mud.reddit.com) or the like, and find a MUD to
try.

I haven't been playing much recently, so it's hard to recommend any specific
ones, but I was enjoying Sindome a while back. It's a Cyberpunk themed game
that a lot of HN'ers might enjoy.

------
dangrossman
I used to play Realms of Despair
[[http://realmsofdespair.com/](http://realmsofdespair.com/)] with StavrosK
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=StavrosK](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=StavrosK)]
in the 1990s. It's still running.

------
mlwarren
I've had an account on 4 Dimensions for (wow) 18 years now. I log in every now
and then to check things out but don't play regularly anymore. I do see some
of the same people there and I they still update and improve as far as I know.

([http://4dimensions.org/](http://4dimensions.org/))

------
JeffreyKaine
Dragon Realms is definitely my favorite:
[https://www.play.net/dr/](https://www.play.net/dr/)

------
qwoppy2017
[https://www.starbreak.com/](https://www.starbreak.com/)

------
Senji
[http://hellmoo.org/](http://hellmoo.org/)

